# Telfair County



## rance56

hunted sat and sun morning.

sat morning temp was about 58, nice morning a few small bucks and a few does. 

sat evening saw 5 does and yearlings.

sun morning a little warmer, 2 medium bucks and a doe. 

heard a few shots, but not too many. know of a few does killed but that is it. a bunch of acorns in the creek, saw a couple of scrapes. young bucks were bothering the does a little


----------



## chrisw1073

We only hunt a small 150 acre family owned farm, but we have seen plenty of deer so far this year.  A few nice bucks too.  Hopefully they will stay on our land.  I'm headed up again this weekend, so I'll post my results next week.  Can't wait for the week of the 6th through 10th.  That's when our action really pics up.


----------



## dmedd

Yesterday morning was hot and muggy. I did not see a deer from the stand, but saw plenty beside the highway on the way to the property. I saw a couple of does and yearlings yesterday evening. I'm sitting on a power line in a tower stand this morning and haven't seen any deer yet. The weather is changing and cooling off though. I've heard a few shots this morning. The cooler temps and better moon should have them on their feet next weekend.


----------



## Chadx1981

One buck tonight here good one at proceeser


----------



## dmedd

The deer were on their feet Monday evening. I started hearing shots around 5:30 and heard several before dark. My hunting buddy and I both saw bucks. I'm really looking forward to this clear and cold weather coming.


----------



## chrisw1073

We saw plenty of deer, but no shooters.  Maybe this cool weather will get the big boys moving this weekend.


----------



## bonecollector123

I haven't seen a buck from the stand yet but I finally got a good 10 on my trail camera he comes in every other day about 30 minutes after the does leave


----------



## chrisw1073

Deer were moving Saturday morning, but that's about it.  Saw four does and a six point that morning.  The six was tending a doe, but not pushing her.  Got zeroed Saturday evening from a stand I've never been zeroed in before.  I was very surprised, but my wife nor brother saw anything either.  I was skunked again this morning as well.  They are definitely not chasing yet.  It happens every year around Nov. 6th on  my property.  I assume it will  be the same again this year.


----------



## rance56

saturday morning temps were in low 30s, expected alot of movement but just saw a few does.

saturday eveing saw a doe and small 8.

sunday morning seemed like the deer movement was really good. saw a nice 9 point about 115 to 120 inch 3.5 year old, a 6 point and bunch of does, when i left and was heading back to town saw deer moving everywhere.

have friends and family hunting just a little south in jeff davis county, bucks are getting ansy there, killed a few bucks in the 17-18 inch spread  range, nothing huge but probally decent 3.5 year olds.
my dad had some big bucks fighting in a thick swamp on top of him last night.

i would say if you like to rattle, now would be the time.


----------



## dmedd

The younger bucks are starting to move a little better during daylight. I still haven't seen any really big bucks yet. Maybe next week things will pick up a little bit. I did see several bucks beside the highway before daylight Saturday morning.


----------



## tail_slider3d

Saw a 5pt trailing a doe and grunting last Saturday.  Does in the evening and an 8 point and spike together Sunday morning.


----------



## bonecollector123

Any thing going on around China hill?


----------



## chrisw1073

bonecollector123 said:


> Any thing going on around China hill?



Do you hunt China Hill?  I've hunted there all my life.  My wife killed her first buck this weekend.  A young 8 point.  The young bucks are harassing the does pretty bad, but the big ones have not turned it on yet.  I will be up from the 8th through the 12th.  That is when the magic usually happens around here.


----------



## bonecollector123

I hunt just past china hill off 117 and 132 I think that's the intersection it's the next church past the big one in china hill anyways. I haven't been up in a few weeks I finally got a nice 10 with crab claws on camera. I am trying to finish this airboat I am building by this weekend so on my way to Texas I can stop by and hunt before heading west.


----------



## bonecollector123

Oh and congrats to your wife on a nice buck


----------



## mmosley

I killed this eight point on Saturday.  He wasn't chasing, and I saw a small 6 Sunday but no chasing yet.  I hunt family land on brown rd off 132.


----------



## chrisw1073

Nice deer Mosley.  Bonecollector, your talking about Sharron Baptist Church.  It's on the corner of 117 and 132.  Actually, just past the big China Hill church on the left is a small red brick church named Bethel Methodist.  The dirt road just before Bethel is my road.  I'm a mile down at the very end.  If ya'll make it up this weekend let me know.  I'd like to meet some of the hunters in the area.


----------



## bonecollector123

I will do it bud I hunt off studstill rd I am so ready to get in a tree. nice deer mosley.


----------



## bonecollector123

I have a house in Broxton it's nice to get up there and just relax


----------



## chrisw1073

Been up since Thursday.  No chasing so far.  Less action this weekend than last.  I've seen numerous deer, but everyone has been alone.  This is usually the week, but not so far.  Maybe this evening will be different.


----------



## bonecollector123

Supposed to get cold Wednesday like low 50s cold.


----------



## chrisw1073

Saw 5 does this evening. Non appeared to be hot. Think Im going to go back home instead of staying up till Tuesday, and come back up Thursday.


----------



## bonecollector123

Any luck Chris?


----------



## chrisw1073

I hunted from last Wednesday evening until Sunday morning.  I see deer on every hunt, just not the mature buck that I want.  I have yet to see any serious rutting action, but have seen some signs.  I'm hoping this weekend will be different.  Any luck on your place?


----------



## bonecollector123

I haven't been up, I finished the airboat I built and delivered it to Texas now I have a few days until I have to get on the one for the Mossy oak pro staffer so I am leaving here Friday. I can't wait to get back in a tree.


----------



## dmedd

I have been seeing young bucks cruising for the past three weeks on the east side of Telfair. I haven't seen any action the past couple of times hunting though. (Sunday and today )
I'm hoping the mature bucks will start moving around in daylight soon.


----------



## bonecollector123

Headed up tomorrow I will post if I see anything going on.


----------



## chrisw1073

Im sitting in a tree now. It's a balmy 62°, with heavy moisture in the air.  It rained a little just before day. I have not seen anything yet. I did hear a duck shoot right at day break way off in the distance.


----------



## bonecollector123

I sat all weekend and seen one button buck and a doe. I did find a scrape and Saturday morning I heard some grunting I grunted back but no deer I got new pictures of the 10 point on my place and his tarsels are still white. Im stumped!!!!


----------



## Chadx1981

Where in Telfair abouts are u bone?


----------



## chrisw1073

Chadx1981 said:


> Where in Telfair abouts are u bone?



Chad, read Bones previous post about his location.

I didn't see any signs of the rut this past weekend.  I think it has already happened on my place, and I just was not lucky enough to be in the woods when most the action took place.  That dang thing called work got in the way.  Maybe I'll catch it right on the secondary rut. I'll be back up Wednesday for the holiday weekend to try it again.


----------



## rance56

from what i saw personally and what i heard from others, i think the chasing was last of october and first week of nov and the ideal time to have been in the woods for big buck was around 9th to the 14th. after that the weather warmed back up and seemed to slow things back down


----------



## bonecollector123

My house is right across from the pridgon deer processor and he said during bow season he was getting bucks in that were in full rut. But the tarsels don't clean them selves and I have 5 does that come to the feeder everyday and about an hour after they leave the 10 point shows up. I aint sure if it's happened yet but he don't bother them and hasnt all year. As near as I can figure from the cameras I have out there are only 7 deer that live on my 130 acres. I get the same does and button bucks everyday on 2 different cameras the big 10 has been coming in for about a month and I had a spike this week. But I would think he would be at the feeder messing with them. and I just found a scrape with droppings in it that wasn't there last time I was up. I know next year I will be putting food plots in for sure to draw in more deer. Good luck guys


----------



## bonecollector123

Chadx1981 said:


> Where in Telfair abouts are u bone?



I am off 132


----------



## chrisw1073

Bone,

Have you used the processor across from your house?  I've never used a processor, but was thinking about having some sausage made this year.


----------



## bonecollector123

No I see a lot of trucks in and out and he is a nice guy but so far I haven't needed one this year..lol I have used barlows and he makes some jam up sausage. I can't remember the guy across the streets name but hopefully I will shoot something to try him out with.


----------



## Chadx1981

Is anyone currently leasing property from Jeff Williams?


----------



## chrisw1073

Chadx1981 said:


> Is anyone currently leasing property from Jeff Williams?



Is he a local land owner, or a lease broker?  I'm looking to lease a couple hundred acres around the area next year for the first time.  I'd rather lease from a local land owner than Rayonier.


----------



## Chadx1981

He mention something about next year


----------



## bonecollector123

What's the word fellas did I miss anything over the holiday?


----------



## roscoe54

Chad locals told me do not trust... J.W... has been know to lease land saying its 200 acres only to find out its 150 acres.


----------



## chrisw1073

As usual, Thanksgiving week was slow again.  Does, does, and more does, and only one buck.  Happens every year.  Beginning to run out of time for me, but my main goal this year was to get my wife her first buck, and I did that.


----------



## bonecollector123

I don't know how we missed the rut unless it was during bow season. I really haven't seen any sign of it to speak of.


----------



## bonecollector123

Well I sat all day today and only seen a button buck. I did get more pictures of the 10 point and now his tarsels are black


----------



## bonecollector123

Still no deer at my club. Im really thinking about finding a new lease for next year.


----------



## chrisw1073

I did not make it up this weekend.  Last weekend I had a young six following a doe.  It's been a weird season.  There are plenty of deer on my small 150 acres, but no mature bucks have been seen yet.  The normal rutting dates produced nothing, and know I'm seeing bucks tending does in early December.  Only a few weekends left to  make it happen.


----------



## bonecollector123

It hasn't changed on my place I moved out of the bottom I have been sitting on into this 5 acre clearing between 2 hardwood fingers that go from a creek almost all the way across my land. I sat all day and didn't see anything. I know they are there I get a lot of pics but all at night. This little cove type piece of timber is tucked between the fingers. My wife happened on it I am thinking of planting the whole thing if I keep it.


----------



## chrisw1073

Headed back up today for a few days.  Maybe the secondary rut will be stronger than the primary.  We talked to the owner of the 3500 acre "pay per hunt" preserve that borders our property on three sides.  We asked him how the rut treated him this year.  He answered, "what rut"?  Seems they have encountered the same situation as everyone else I have talked to in Telfair county.  I thought maybe I had just missed the most active days, but these guys are in the woods all week.


----------



## dmedd

I saw a good many bucks out cruising and following does the first two weeks of November. I also saw a decent buck out cruising Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## bonecollector123

I finally got the 10 pointer I have been chasing all year on Saturday evening. I dropped him off to the processor across from my house and the head is going to south Georgia taxidermist. The processor said last week he seen 5 different bucks chasing. My buck was headed straight to a tinks scent bomb. When he got wacked with a Hornady 243 bullet


----------



## chrisw1073

Good job Bone, but come on man, you have to get a pic posted.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Still thinking about letting that piece go ?, lol.


----------



## bonecollector123

I might hold on to it now. Sometime between Nov23rd and when I shot him he got in a fight and broke one of his brow tines


----------



## Buck-n-Does

*Camper for sale*

Greetings Dodge County and surrounding area hunters, I am looking to sale my 1999 Springdale Lite camper. Lot of new upgrades to include gas/electric 6 gal hotwater heater, water pump, roof vents and garnish, bath surround, tub and faucets. Camper roof and seams have been sealed and coated. Let me know if any of you or someone you know may be interested. Price $5700.00 I know there is a swap and sell I just thought I would ask on this thread since camper is in Dodge County currently.

Thanks


----------

